# هام لمديري المشاريع ومهندسي العقود End of Project Report



## عمرو مسلم (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم،

فيما يلي أرفق لكم تقرير نهاية المشروع والذي اجتهدت أن يحوي جميع المعلومات المتعلقة بالمشروع وأن يكون هو قاعدة البيانات السريعة والمختصرة لمشروعات أي شركة بحيث يمكن الرجوع إلى هذا التقرير لمعرفة المعلومات الاساسية والبيانات المتعلقة بالمشروع.

هذا التقرير يتوافق مع موضوع "Lessons Learnt "Learned لأولئك الحاصلين على شهادة PMP

مرفق مع التقرير بعض النماذج والتقارير والتي أرى أنها ضرورية لاستكمال تقرير نهاية المشروع مثل:
سجل المستخلصات payment log
سجل الاوامر التغييرية variation order log
سجل المطالبات claims log
سجل الدروس المستفادة من المطالبات claims lessons log

أخيراً فإن الـ 3 سجلات الأولى هي من نظام مكان قد عملت به سابقا أما السجل الأخير والتقرير الخاص بنهاية المشروع فهو من إعدادي.

End of Project Report.pdf

1.zip​


----------



## الزعيم2000 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

أهلا بك مهندس عمرو 
و أحييك من أعماق قلبى على هذه الملفات الممتازة , و التى تمثل الحرفية العالية فى مجال إدارة مشاريع التشييد
شكرا مرة أخرى و نتوقع من حضرتك مشاركات بهذا المستوى بإذن المولى جل و علا.


----------



## al iman (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي الملفات واتمني ان استفيد منها مستقبلا لانني جديدة في هذا الاختصاص ومعلوماتي بسيطة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 ديسمبر 2007)

نسال الله ان يجزيك كل خير

فلقد فتحت الملفات عظيمة الفائدة
وبالاخص تقرير نهاية المشروع

فهو ملف استرشادي ممتاز 
لتسجيل المعلومات بتقرير نهاية المشروع

واود ان اضيف ايضا
بان يكون هناك ملحقا لملف تقرير نهاية المشروع
ملفا يحوي فهرس جميع الموردين (مرفق مثال )
والذين استعان بهم المقاول الرئيسي بالمشروع
ويحوي ايضا هواتف وفاكسات اولئك الموردين 
وعناوينهم في ملف واحد يرجع اليه فريق الادارة الهندسية للمشروع بعد تسليمه
او فريق الصيانة بالجهة المالكة

كذلك ملفات تضم الكتالوجات الفنية للمواد والمعدات التي تم اعتمادها
و المستخدمة بالمشروع

مشكورا اخي الكريم على موضوعك المفيد​


----------



## impire (19 ديسمبر 2007)

جهد رائع وشكرا للمشاركة ...


----------



## bolbol (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورا اخي الكريم على موضوعك المفيد


----------



## م/أسامة (20 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا بالفعل مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد رمضان النزهى (20 ديسمبر 2007)

لك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورا اخي الكريم على موضوعك المفيد لك منى جزيل الشكر بالفعل مجهود رائع


----------



## الكوثر العقارية (20 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seeker (22 ديسمبر 2007)

حياك و بياك و رزقك من أجره


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maseer (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود تشكر عليه بارك الله بك وجعل لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

عودنا المنتدي علي كل ماهو رائع ونحن نطمع دائما في الاروع


----------



## ايلي توما (24 فبراير 2008)

تسلم يدك يا بشمهندس على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ابو عبده 727 (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو عبده 727 (29 فبراير 2008)

مجهود تشكر عليه بارك الله بك وجعل لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الاصلى (29 فبراير 2008)

الاخ المهندس عمرو مسلم مجهودك اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا
وادعو لك ان يظلك الله بظلة يوم لا ظل الا ظلة


----------



## alkaser88 (6 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الناصح (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سبع الليل (12 مارس 2008)

شكراً لك أخي الفاضل على الهدية القيمة


----------



## m_a_abbas (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maae (12 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخانا الغالى على ماقدمت وارجو الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## مهاجر (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس عمرو ‏‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على نقل هذا الموضوع المميز‎

ونشكر مشرفنا القدير على مداخلته وإضافته المفيدة ... ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## Jamal (12 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع مميز وبالرك الله فيك


----------



## قلم معماري (13 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي في الله عمرو مسلم والمشرف المتميز نهر النيل عل المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فائز المهندس (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## جمال السيد (19 يوليو 2008)

فتح الله عليك وزادك الله فهما وعلما وأحسن عملك وخاتمتك نحن وأنت وكل المهندسين 0


----------



## مشعل الياسين (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا0
بس لو تكرمت اريد استمارة طلب اعتماد مواد او مخططات لو امكن


----------



## body55 (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خيرةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## سامح الدرفيل (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حاتم سليمان (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ،جهد تستاهل الشكر والثناء عليه. جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وفى القائمين على هذا الملتقى.


----------



## body55 (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## habeeba (13 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس والى الأمام دائما


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (13 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله في


----------



## ابن العميد (13 أغسطس 2008)

بصراحة تستاهل والله يا عمرو
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (13 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع و سيتم التحميل للإطلاع و مشاركتكم الرأي إن شاء الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا ونفعك ونفع بك

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## rami73 (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع قيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## virtualknight (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جهدك المتميز اخي الكريم


----------



## thewolf6 (7 يناير 2009)

*مشكور يالغالي... وجزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## عاشقة الوحدة (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عوض حبيب (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيراً الأخ المهندس عمرو مسلم
وفقك الله و جعل الفائدة تعم لجميع الإخوة المهندسين 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد بيومي (27 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك ياخي على هذه الافاده الجيده


----------



## Akmal (28 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر على الموضع القيم جداً و خصوصاً ان تقارير تسليم المشروع أو ما يطلق عليه بالغة الإنجليزية turn-over documents فى غاية الأهمية فى المشاريع الكبيرة أو مع الشركات المحترمة و أرجو أن يسمح لى الأخ عمرو مسلم و الأخ المشرف بإضافة بعض تقارير نهاية المشروع لأحد المشروعات التى قمت بتنفذيها مع أحدى الشركات الأجنبية و لكنى للأسف لم أستطع أن أرفق كل الملفات مثل ملفات as-built drawingsاو تقارير الأختبارات او صور المشروع لكبر مساحتها و صعوبة تحميلها و الملفات هى :-


----------



## amr assem (2 فبراير 2009)

مجهود رائع...........شكرا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (2 فبراير 2009)

الى كل من ساهم بالافادة لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahag (15 فبراير 2009)

بصراحة ماقدمتم من تقارير أكثر من رائع ولكن لي بعض الاسئلة بخصوص اهم المشاكل الادراية والمالية الموجودة في شركات المقاولات وكيفية التغلب عليها


----------



## alaa eldin farag (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## alaa eldin farag (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابوأبي (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود بالفعل رائع وابداع


----------



## the poor to god (27 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله وزادكم ونحن العلم النافع


----------



## hammhamm44 (27 أبريل 2009)

thanks very much 4 a good informations


----------



## BASSAMSA (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكورا اخي الكريم على موضوعك المفيد


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير.

موضوع هام للغاية.


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (1 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابونور سمور (2 مايو 2009)

مشكورين على الموضوع 
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## vvip (7 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على ما تقدمون للاخوانكم حديثى التخرج من المهندسيين


----------



## mohtaseb (23 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## hassanaki (3 يونيو 2009)

*شكراً جزيلاً لك فالموضوع فعلاً مهم، *
*مشكور للجميع الله يعطيكو العافية*​


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ايمن حسين (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهدكم


----------



## حسام قسام (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mkhlof (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا احي علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## hammhamm44 (22 فبراير 2010)

thanks 4 allllllllllllllll


----------



## الورفلي1980 (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## علي الفتال (6 مارس 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Salah eldin (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## mostafa rehan (18 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ba7ar1654 (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعاً


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (20 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## max452 (22 مارس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل اخي


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (22 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

الأخ اللي بيسأل على استمارة اعتماد مواد

إن شاء الله تجدها في الملف المرفق 

دمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## قلم معماري (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## akram621 (27 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عوض حبيب (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير
و الله ماقصرتم معنا
موفقين


----------



## mahmoudhafez2000 (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً..ملفات رائعة


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (10 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم000000مع التقدير*


----------



## بسمالله (10 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف سعيد (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الدنيا وخير الاخره


----------



## iyadcoo (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Salmaer (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع و سيتم التحميل للإطلاع و مشاركتكم الرأي إن شاء الله


----------



## hammhamm44 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

very thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابوساره (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكر الله لكم وبارك في جهودكم*​


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم على الملفات الرائعة بشكل خاص تقرير نهاية المشروع


----------



## reason (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mezohazoma (10 فبراير 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## al zamil (11 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا بالفعل مجهود رائع*​


----------



## بارزان (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفاتح 1 (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا أستاذي الكريم عمرو


----------



## العريجي محمد (15 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً .. أخي ..
مشكورين ..*​


----------



## sahoocom (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وأثابك على هذا العمل . مع خالص الشكر .


----------



## iraqivisionary (30 مارس 2011)

يارك الله فيك


----------



## asiaghost (3 أبريل 2011)

سلممممممممممممممممت


----------



## علي العاني (4 أبريل 2011)

thank you allot


----------



## قلب الأحبة (10 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير يــا عمرو مسلم ...

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وجعلك قرة عين لوالديك وأثابك على عملك

وسلمت يداك م.أشرف الكرم والأخ أكمل وم.محمد عبدالله 

على الإضااااااااااافة 

باااااااااااارك الله فيكم جميعاااااااااااااا 


أرجو السماح بالنقل : ) 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## أبو السيف (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shadysina (14 أبريل 2011)

الله يسلمكم و يحفظكم


----------



## وقاد احمد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*تسلم يديك ويزيدك الله علما *


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يسرى191 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مشاركة صغيرة الحجم عظيمة القيمة و الفائدة 
مشاركة اكثر من رائعة و ممتازة بحق 
بارك الله فيك و مشكور على مشاركتك الأكثر من ممتازة


----------



## iraqivisionary (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الشكر موصول لجميع الخوه الذين أفادونا بالمعلومات جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## nofal (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مهندسة 2008 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
وكذلك كل من شارك في الموضوع


----------



## ktheeb (14 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (15 مارس 2012)

شكرا لمهندسى العطاء


----------



## صباح المشعل (15 مارس 2012)

*شكرا*

وفقكم الله لكل خير تقبل تقيمي للموضوع


----------



## yousefrad (20 مارس 2012)

thanks for youer kindlly


----------



## بهنس بهنس (27 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## جلال غني حسن (30 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك ز


----------



## زياد داود (12 أغسطس 2012)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## body55 (7 مايو 2013)

شكرا للجميع على مجهودكم,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## loved_boy (9 مايو 2013)

thanks 
so much 
I hope that every one apply it to his projects


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (18 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علاء الملوانى (23 أكتوبر 2013)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوررررررررررررررر


----------



## nabilco (26 أكتوبر 2013)

ملفات مفيدة جدا بل رائعة
مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## safa aldin (4 يونيو 2016)

مجهود رائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## safa aldin (19 يونيو 2016)

thanks alot


----------



## engabdo888 (26 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا​


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 نوفمبر 2020)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوالقاسم (19 ديسمبر 2020)

مجهود مقدر


----------



## sherifmadkor (11 مارس 2021)

شكرا


----------



## م البحيرى (14 أغسطس 2021)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

